# What is your favourite Tom Nook apparel in the series?



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 12, 2016)

Tom Nook has changed his apparel quite a bit in the series, mostly when you upgrade his store (in the earlier games). Here's a list of the different apparels that good ol' Nookster went through:

1: Blue apron. Used in games prior to New Leaf, when he owns Nook's Cranny (this is his most iconic apparel).




2: Winter hat, green scarf and blue apron. This one only appeared in the movie for a short amount of time during the winter section of the movie.



3: Red kimono. This one is pretty hard to see, but in the movie he wears it at the fireworks festival.



4: Lottery outfit. Appears to be wearing a visor and an apron with the USA flag but with a leaf instead of stars. (In Doubutsu no Mori and Doubutsu no Mori+, he wears a headband and black robes.)

_(Can't find an image of it)_

5: Nook 'n' Go outfit. He wears a small white, blue and orange hat. His shirt also has the same colours. This is the first time we see him without an apron.



6: Nookway outfit. He wears a white apron with green and pink lines. It also had a pink leaf logo on it with pink text.

_(Can't find an image of it)_

7: Nookington's outfit. He wears a purple tuxedo with a red tie.



8: Nook's Homes outfit. A green sweater with grey trousers (pants if you're American).



9: Yellow coat in New Leaf when he wanders around with the player when they decide on where to build the player's house.

_(Can't find an image of it)_

10: His casual outfit which he wears in his RV. He wears a white shirt.

_(Can't find an image of it)_

11: King Nook. This was only in Happy Home Designer.

_(Can't find an image of it)_

My personal favourite is his winter apparel from the movie. Sure it's barely shown and it's a bit hard to see, but I think it makes him look cuter. I couldn't find the image for some of them simply because they either couldn't be found on Google or because I was really tired when writing this and was too lazy to find the images (most likely the latter).

P.S How the heck do I get rid of attached images?


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 12, 2016)

nook is my favorite special character in the series I always liked tanuki ^^ (pompoko is one of my favorite animated movies XD)
my favorite look is the apron this was the one I saw the first time in super smash bross melee
and I was like "aww how adorable I want play this game so badly! >_<" finally they relesed ac ouside of japan and well here I am


----------



## Bcat (Dec 12, 2016)

I like the blue apron. It's nice to see the greasy old miser humbled and simple. I'm also fond of all his new leaf looks. They're nice


----------



## dino (Dec 14, 2016)

the yellow raincoat was really cute actually haha. i'm always surprised that i liked it as much as i did


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 14, 2016)

dino said:


> the yellow raincoat was really cute actually haha. i'm always surprised that i liked it as much as i did



I agree. It's kinda sad they only use it like once throughout the entire game.


----------



## Whinterrr (Dec 14, 2016)

I really like the movie, new leaf and blue apron outfit. I actually like them all, but if I had to chose x3


----------



## Butterstroke (Dec 14, 2016)

I like the Nook Homes Nook the best.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Dec 14, 2016)

I second you! That winter hat and scarf is too cute! I love the idea of the characters all bundled up sitting in front of a fire sipping hot chocolate, falling asleep in a big group whilst waiting for Jingle to appear on Toy Day... God I love winter!


----------



## Zireael (Dec 14, 2016)

GreenLeaf said:


> nook is my favorite special character in the series I always liked tanuki ^^ (pompoko is one of my favorite animated movies XD)
> my favorite look is the apron this was the one I saw the first time in super smash bross melee
> and I was like "aww how adorable I want play this game so badly! >_<" finally they relesed ac ouside of japan and well here I am



Thiiiis. Smash Melee was the first time I saw anything AC related back in 2002. I remember flicking through the trophies and seeing all these cute animal characters, and I had no idea what they were from. Tom Nook with the apron is pretty nostalgic for me in that regard. I also remember looking at the K.K. Slider trophy, which at the time was given his Japanese name (Totakeke), a little bit unrelated, but it's cool to finally understand the origins of these things that I saw years ago. Looking at that pic of Tom Nook in the apron gave me major flashbacks, so that's my favourite one.

The winter hat and scarf is seriously cute though.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Dec 14, 2016)

i really like the blue apron! although, his ACNL usual look is also really nice as well


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 14, 2016)

I hope they bring back the apron somehow. I prefer to have Tom Nook as a shopkeeper over his nephews. But then who would run Nook's Homes? Obviously Nook would still own it but he can't work at a store and an estate agency at the same time. Maybe Timmy and Tommy can run Nook's Homes? Then again, in the first games, Tom used to own both the store AND an estate agency (though it wasn't it's own shop back then).


----------



## Dolphishy (Dec 14, 2016)

I think my favourite is his raincoat for wandering around town.


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 15, 2016)

I probably have to give my vote to #9, the Nook's Homes outfit with the yellow coat on top. I also like the Nookington's outfit and would have supported that more because it looks more professional, but the pants on the Nook's Homes/New Leaf model wins out.

I don't own or want Happy Home Designer, but I looked up King Nook and that looks pretty nice too.


----------



## Naki (Dec 16, 2016)

I'll always love the classic blue apron....although he looks scandalous in it.....


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Dec 17, 2016)

I'll probably always prefer the classic style of the blue apron over the New Leaf outfit because of nostalgia reasons, but I love them both! I hope they find a way to bring the apron back in game, even though I still like the idea of Timmy and Tommy taking over as the shopkeepers! My favourite overall though definitely has to be the winter outfit from the movie, I have always adored the way they gave each animal seasonal outfit changes in the movie, the thought of all the villagers (and other NPCs) wearing special little scarfs and hats while having Toy Day festivities just sounds so sweet! ^_^ I'm also quite like the yellow raincoat look, too bad it only appeared for an extremely short time in game! Hopefully we will see it again sometime in the future!


----------



## hamster (Dec 17, 2016)

blue apron. also the winter hat & scarf


----------



## ashlif (Dec 17, 2016)

I like the Blue apron Nook and the Yellow raincoat Nook.


----------



## Peapod (Dec 17, 2016)

Honestly it's pretty tough to say, Tom is cute in just about any outfit he wears.

I think I like the original Nook's Cranny blue apron look best, tho. I have a weakness for that kind of ramshackle, rustic look. I also really like Tom in his real-estate sweater in ACNL, and the rain-slicker he wears when you go to pick a spot for your house.


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 19, 2016)

I like all of his store outfits except for Nookway, it seems a bit odd. Nookingtons has such a fancy tuxedo outfit, so that's probably my favorite. I never liked sweaters, so I don't like his New Leaf outfit.


----------

